# Can a dog overdose on probiotics?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My friend and I want to try the acidophilus probiotic capsules along with the applecider vinegar to help prevent tear staining and yeast infections (read this in another post and saw before and after pics of a white bulldog). Anyway, how much probiotic should a papillon puppy under 5 pounds and a 16 pound pug take? I googled probiotic overdose and all I found was it would cause diarrhea. 

Here is the link with the bulldog, to show before and after: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/13648-tear-stains-2.html#post164474


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I would highly recommend using a probiotic product specifically made for pets. Their gut flora and needs aren't exactly like humans. Pet formulations should always have the E. faecium probiotic among others.

I've used and like Jarrow Pet Dophilus Pet Dophilus

The dosage for a small dog is 0.5 to 1.0 grams daily.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont like the quality of some pet products. And how is it different? Good bacteria is good bacteria, period.


----------

